
Why Red M&M's Disappeared for a Decade (2014) - vilda
http://priceonomics.com/why-red-mandms-disappeared-for-a-decade/
======
bpicolo
So what you're saying is the Soviets were involved in -2- red scares

------
jakeva
This part actually had me laughing out loud (I guess I don't understand other
people's passions as well as my own): "Is my life worth living without red
M&M's? This is the question I had often asked myself. For many years now, I
have somehow managed to go on, thinking there was nothing I could do. One
person against the world! But now I have a purpose, a meaning in my life. My
life is meant to give re-life to the red M&M's."

------
pcunite
As a child I longed for a "blue" M&M. Even though I repeatedly gave into
buying these candies that melted in my hands and crackled in my mouth, when
the last one was consumed I felt an emptiness ... a blueness ... on the
inside. To help with the growing bitterness, I battled friend and family over
the green ones ... trading out ugly yellow whenever possible.

*based on a true story.

------
byron_fast
Thankfully the media - and government - never gets science wrong anymore!

------
analog31
As I seem to recall, there were also suspicions circulating about red food
dyes and hyperactivity in children. That's what I expected to read about when
I clicked the link.

------
Dylan16807
But red 2 is still pointlessly banned?

------
VonGuard
Green ones make you hit home runs. And the red ones are made with beatle
wings, right?

~~~
DerekL
Maybe you're thinking of carmine, which is a red dye extracted from insects.
But that's different from either of the red dyes used in M&M's.

~~~
jeffwass
The grandparents comment about 'green ones' is from an American m&ms
commercial from 1985.

[http://youtu.be/ap6pAUBsl30](http://youtu.be/ap6pAUBsl30)

------
Buge
[https://xkcd.com/882/](https://xkcd.com/882/)

